# What will I get?



## KWAK (Jun 11, 2013)

I plan on breeding a nubian buck to my Toggenburg and Alpine does, both does and buck are great looking animals... But I'm wondering what the ears will be like? Floppy? Straight up?


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 11, 2013)

'Airplane' ears. Many have relative big ears that stick out side way. Too heavy to go up like Alpines but still have some lift to them so they don't lay flat.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jun 11, 2013)

My doelings are half nubian half nigerian and they have airplane ears.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 31, 2013)

Totally agree. Most likely airplane ears.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Nov 1, 2013)

I bred my Nubian doe to a Nigerian buck and her babies ears are laying down almost as flat as the mothers ears.  So maybe you will get lucky and have ears that flop.


----------



## bj taylor (Nov 1, 2013)

or what if one ear goes up & one lays down.  now that would be a goat for a calendar.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 18, 2013)

bj taylor said:


> or what if one ear goes up & one lays down.  now that would be a goat for a calendar.


Kinda like breeding a flop eared rabbit to a regular eared rabbit. LOL!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2013)

I love airplane ears!   and no ears  just not long floppy ears!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't mind floppy ears, but they sometimes can get the tips frost bitten in the winter though. I had some LaBoers (earless Lamancha/Boer cross goats) they were very meaty goats but kinda hard to ear tag. LOL! From a management standpoint, I prefer some kinda ear since we participate in the USDA Scrapie Eradication Program cause the gvt. has us to tag each goat with one of their tags.


----------



## Kitsara (Dec 13, 2013)

bj taylor said:


> or what if one ear goes up & one lays down.  now that would be a goat for a calendar.




Though, his ear did end up going straight out eventually.


----------

